# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  تابلو  LED  -  نوشته متحرك و روان

## tto_baran

سلام دوستان  متاسفانه من سوالم را قبلا  در  يك  تالار   ديگر مطرح كرده ام و تازه  متوجه شده ام  كه ميبايست  آن را اينجا مطرح كنم  خواهشمند است   به اين  لينك مراجعه  فرماييد و  در  صورت امكان  راهنمايي  نمائيد

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...9%84%D9%88+LED

----------


## farzadsw

این سایت به صورت ساده توضیح داده:
http://www.hlachini.com/Projects/Sig.../Signe-LED.htm

----------


## farzadsw

تو این سایت هم یه مجموعه کامل در مورد تابلو روان گرد آوری شده:
http://forum.iranled.com/showthread.php?tid=12743

----------


## tto_baran

دمت گرم هردوي اين   لينك ها كه  گذاشتي  خيلي جالب بودند

----------


## farzadsw

موفق باشید :چشمک:

----------


## L4CH!N!

سلام به همه دوستان!
این برنامه هم نوشته شما را به کد هگز جهت استفاده در تابلو روان تبدیل میکنه که حتما بهش نیاز دارین :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/text2hex.wiz
 
همچنین چون در تابلوروان ما از LED برای نمایش استفاده میکنیم. قطعا باید با توجه به تعداد نوع LED ها مدار مناسب برای اونها در نظر بگیریم پس از این برنامه هم برای محاسبات مربوط به مدارات LED اسنفاده کنید. این برنامه علاوه بر محاسبه مدارهای مختلفی رو هم ترسیم میکنه که خیلی میتونه مفید باشه ، حتما ببینین :
http://www.hlachini.elewiz.com/led.wiz

----------


## farzadsw

به به، خود مهندسم تشریف آوردند . 
ممنون مهندس

----------

